# HR10-250 and 6.2 Software



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey everyone..

I just bought a new HR10-250 and it came with the 3.1xxx software, and i was wondering if it was capable of upgrading to 6.2. I called in about 3 times today and i only got one software update but it was still 3.1xxx or something. I noticed that this unit so MUCH slower than my DSR-7000 with the 6.2 software but that tivo was slowish as well with the older software. Any suggestions? Or should I just wait it out?


----------



## roberb (Nov 13, 2003)

D* is coming out with their own house brand HD DVR (like they did with the R-15), so there will be no more Tivo based DirecTV DVRs, although the service will continue to exist for a long time.

The HR10-250 will not get the 6.2 software. So what you see is what you get. I just ordered the HR10-250 myself knowing full well that this was going to be the case. 

When D* comes out with the replacement for the HR10-250, they are claiming that the HR10-250s will be replaced at little or no cost to the customer. The way I figure, we'll have the HR10-250 operational for at least a year or probably longer before we go for the replacement. I would really like the replacement models to be fairly well debugged before I switch.

RB


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is capable of upgrades, sure, but who is to say they will send one.


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

6.2 for the HR10-250 is rumored to be in beta test. Who knows when (if) it will be released.

If anyone from DirecTV is reading this, let me know if you need another tester.


----------



## Jotas (Mar 19, 2005)

roberb said:


> D* is coming out with their own house brand HD DVR (like they did with the R-15), so there will be no more Tivo based DirecTV DVRs, although the service will continue to exist for a long time.
> 
> The HR10-250 will not get the 6.2 software. So what you see is what you get. I just ordered the HR10-250 myself knowing full well that this was going to be the case.
> 
> ...


Ditto on this and I've been trying to force an upgrade to the latest 3.x version but have been having problems staying connected even though I'm using the same number my R-10 uses to connect.

I'll have to let this puppy run for at least a year otherwise the wife will be quite upset, even though she's already been warned about the agreement cancellation between D* and Tivo. $399 is still $399, and that's still a lot of money. She's still upset about the Harmony 880 purchase. Love that remote!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

roberb said:


> D* is coming out with their own house brand HD DVR (like they did with the R-15), so there will be no more Tivo based DirecTV DVRs, although the service will continue to exist for a long time.
> 
> The HR10-250 will not get the 6.2 software. So what you see is what you get. I just ordered the HR10-250 myself knowing full well that this was going to be the case.
> 
> ...


Do you have an official source that DirecTV won't roll out 6.2? Or are you just speculating? (You state as if this is fact...)


----------



## roberb (Nov 13, 2003)

When they rolled out the 6.2 upgrade to the SD DVRs, they specifically said on their web site that the older (Series 1?) DVRs and the HR10-250 wouldn't be getting the upgrade.
Couple that with the fact that they are coming out with the house brand DVR, I wouldn't expect there to be a 6.2 upgrade to the HR10-250. On the other hand, if they indeed have a 6.2 in beta and their house brand HD DVR is delayed as was the R-15 , then they might decide to release the rumoured beta, but I am not holding my breath for it.

Also, when I ordered my HR10-250 the other day, the tech confirmed my suspicion - unofficially, of course.

So, you might call it an educated guess if you will.

RB


----------



## Rombaldi (Aug 17, 2002)

roberb said:


> When they rolled out the 6.2 upgrade to the SD DVRs, they specifically said on their web site that the older (Series 1?) DVRs and the HR10-250 wouldn't be getting the upgrade.


You should really put that statement in context...

http://directv.com/see/landing/dvr_upgrade.html

*Are all DIRECTV DVRs receiving this upgrade?*

No. DIRECTV DVR models SONY SAT-T60, PHILIPS DSR6000R, HUGHES GXCEBOT and HR10-250 will not receive the 6.2 software upgrade _*at this time.*_

Never say never, Mr. Bond..


----------



## roberb (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks for finding the upgrade landing page on the DirecTV site. I also think that there is a big difference between "won't be getting the upgrade at this time" and "will receive the upgrade in the future", no?

I am just saying that it would be a really pleasant surprise if we got the 6.2 upgrade on the HR10-250, but am not holding my breath. Look, I ordered one of these things myself, and I'd love to have the speed and the folders.

RB


----------



## stim (Jan 10, 2002)

roberb said:


> Thanks for finding the upgrade landing page on the DirecTV site. I also think that there is a big difference between "won't be getting the upgrade at this time" and "will receive the upgrade in the future", no?
> 
> I am just saying that it would be a really pleasant surprise if we got the 6.2 upgrade on the HR10-250, but am not holding my breath. Look, I ordered one of these things myself, and I'd love to have the speed and the folders.
> 
> RB


Just like the USB ports and the window button... "in the future" 

I remember that after they stopped offering Ultimate TV they came out with one more upgrade for it, so you never know.


----------



## Aquatic (Nov 26, 2002)

Unless there's a big movement of subs closing down their 250s and the new one is going to be significantly delayed, they're not going to talk nice with TiVo for help with the upgrade, nor will they spend the internal resources to ensure it works--even if there's a beta out there somewhere. Not when they need all hands on deck to get the new NDS boxes out. 

What they COULD do, barring any licensing issues, and the like is to Open Source their beta 6.2. Some of the people here and the other boards are quite good with linux and may understand how this stuff works better than the D* programmers! Then we'd get what we needed--provided the processor and memory could handle the extra load that 6.2 puts out, along with the HD recordings.


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

Man, thats lame.. now im stuck with a slow tivo.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah, slow. But a real pretty picture.


----------



## 69800 (Dec 22, 2002)

I bought a new upgraded r-10 from weaknees nov 5 2005. I forgot to look at what software it had till I saw your post. It has 6.1 and I have forced 3 phone calls the first week so I do not know when it got the upgrade. Mabey from weakness?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

69800 said:


> I bought a new upgraded r-10 from weaknees nov 5 2005. I forgot to look at what software it had till I saw your post. It has 6.1 and I have forced 3 phone calls the first week so I do not know when it got the upgrade. Mabey from weakness?


It is the same as 6.2.

6.1 is specific to the R10.

6.2 is specific to the other series 2 DirecTiVo's.

Only way to get 6.2 on your R10 is SERIOUS modifications.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

and since they are functionally identical there's no reason to do it.


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

then how would you go about loading the 6.1 software on the r10?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

StEvEY5036 said:


> then how would you go about loading the 6.1 software on the r10?


The R10 comes with it -- in fact, AFAIK there is no other version of software that works on the R10.


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

The R10 comes with 3.1.1e software (atleast mine did..) and i havent been able to force a 6.1 upgrade. All ive been able to upgrade to is to 3.1.1f.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

then you don't have an R10, R10's SHIPPED with 6.1


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

http://www.weaknees.com/hd_tivo.php

is that not an r10? or did the non-high def r10 come with 6.1?


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

Three cheers for confusing naming conventions.

R10 - SD 6.1
R10-250 High Def 3.1.1.f


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

well "HR10-250" IS in the title of the topic...


there fixed


----------



## D_Doherty (Aug 17, 2004)

StEvEY5036 said:


> well R10-250 IS in the title of the topic...


HR10-250, see the H?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

No wonder I just call it an HDtivo (since its the only one)
Ok the HDTivo won't get 6.1
The R10 won't get 6.2 
I think we're all up to speed again


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

And the HDTiVo most likely won't get 6.2 either.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

SpacemanSpiff said:


> And the HDTiVo most likely won't get 6.2 either.


Source? Or just another 'opinion' from the peanut gallery...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

don't really need a source.
Let's look at some facts
1) DTivo and Tivo's contactural relation ship ends in 2007
2) DTV has released a NON Tivo Standard Definition DVR (R15)
3) 6.2 has been out for SEVERAL months and has not been rolled out to the HD units
4) DTV has a NON Tivo HD-DVR set to debut some time in 06 with MPEG-4 support

Why would DTV release ANYTHING for the HDTivo? especially since 6.2 has been hacked by many of us to include the Multimedia and show xfer features these NEW non-tivo boxes will supposedly have?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> don't really need a source.
> Let's look at some facts
> 1) DTivo and Tivo's contactural relation ship ends in 2007
> 2) DTV has released a NON Tivo Standard Definition DVR (R15)
> ...


1) So? They released 6.2's on the SD's knowing this...

2) So? The R15 was in the works long before they released 6.2

3) So? They are two VERY different units with completely different software. The R10 with 6.1 had been out for SEVERAL months before 6.2 was rolled out to the rest of the units.

4) So? They had the R15 in development when they were rolling out 6.2. Remember the R15 is VERY late, it was supposed to be out much sooner. You could've made this same argument last year!

Here are the facts:

1) The HR10-250 is DirecTV's HD DVR. It is the only one they sell, it is still available at major retailers.

2) The HR10-250 has not be discontinued, a replacment is 6-12 months out, not next week! If I told you Intel was going to release a new processor next year, it wouldn't stop you from buying a new PC now! This is technology. It changes from year to year.

3) For 6-12 months they are competing with Dish and cable co's, this is the only product they have to compete with the other HD-DVR offerings.

4) The 6.2 for the HR10 has been delievered to DirecTV and is being tested.

There is no conclusive evidence that indicates they won't update these units. Sure it's possibel they won't, I give you that. It could go either way really.

Frankly I was surprised they released it on the SD units, so who knows...


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> don't really need a source.
> Let's look at some facts
> 1) DTivo and Tivo's contactural relation ship ends in 2007
> 2) DTV has released a NON Tivo Standard Definition DVR (R15)
> ...


..and the show xfer features are totally impractical on the HR10 due to the mere size of the files.

You would have to have TWO HR10's, (as the HR10 is not powerful enough to downres the show before transferring it..) and then you are talking about transferring 10 GIGS of data vs. 1 Gig for an hour show over USB 2.0. It would be ridiculous... especially if you look at the current transfer rates we are getting on the SD units! Who's going to wait 2-3 hours to watch an hour show?


----------



## Rombaldi (Aug 17, 2002)

roberb said:


> Thanks for finding the upgrade landing page on the DirecTV site. I also think that there is a big difference between "won't be getting the upgrade at this time" and "will receive the upgrade in the future", no?


There is also a difference between "won't be getting the upgrade at this time" and "won't be getting the upgrade EVER".


----------



## roberb (Nov 13, 2003)

Has anyone seen this rumoured 6.2 beta for the HR10-250?

Or know anyone that has it?

RB


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It's been a while since we've heard any updates from 6.2 beta testers on the HR10-250. If those betas are still underway, it's a very well-kept secret. Personally I will be very very surprised if we ever see 6.2 on the HR10-250. But it would be a pleasant surprise


----------



## trader61 (Jan 3, 2006)

For what it's worth, a technical guy from DTV told me the 6.2 upgrade for the HR10-250 is scheduled for 11:00 PM Pacific on March 7th. He said he was reading it off of a bulletin that was sent to him last week. He obviously could have just been BS'ing me but there was really no reason to do so.


----------



## the new guy (Oct 29, 2004)

If that actually does happen, I may have to pick one of those up. The lack of HMO/MRV for the HDTiVo is the only reason I haven't yet. However, I will believe it when I see it posted on these forums that the upgrade has been sent out. I'm not holding my breath, even at 10:59 on March 7.

Some folks on the other forum have been playing with getting 6.2 running on the HR10, but no luck yet.

Tim


----------



## skinnyjm (Feb 10, 2005)

I "heard" any future software upgrades for any/all DTiVo machines was DEAD.
The fallout with D and TiVo was so BAD that TiVo will not be updating anything in the future, I hope that is wrong.
UTV got upgrades because the end of UTV was based on MS getting out of that format,
but the TiVo deal was based on *Money* and we all know what *Money* does to a relationship!! 
As I said before..I hope I heard wrong, but I heard NO more software upgrades for DTiVo machines.
6.2 has been out for (at least) 7 months and no updates??? 
What happened to that "channel changing" bug that held up the initial release???

I'm not an expert, just relating the *"rumors"*.


----------



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

As a new HR10-250 owner surprised of the older software this machine runs, I've done a lot of complaining to DirecTV over the past few weeks. This past Friday I finally heard back from someone who actually knows what's going on. I have been told that the HR10-250 will indeed be getting the 6.2 update. I was not given a reason for the delay or an exact date, but the letter seemed to suggest that the 6.2 rollout would be complete by summer.

Now, if I remember correctly, Summer starts on June 21. So even if this person is correct (and I have reason to assume so) it could still be many months before we get to enjoy the benefits.

Unless there are still some huge bugs in 6.2 for HR10, I really don't understand why they can't start the rollout sooner. *bittersweet grumble*


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

JaserLet said:


> As a new HR10-250 owner surprised of the older software this machine runs, I've done a lot of complaining to DirecTV over the past few weeks. This past Friday I finally heard back from someone who actually knows what's going on. I have been told that the HR10-250 will indeed be getting the 6.2 update. I was not given a reason for the delay or an exact date, but the letter seemed to suggest that the 6.2 rollout would be complete by summer.
> 
> Now, if I remember correctly, Summer starts on June 21. So even if this person is correct (and I have reason to assume so) it could still be many months before we get to enjoy the benefits.
> 
> Unless there are still some huge bugs in 6.2 for HR10, I really don't understand why they can't start the rollout sooner. *bittersweet grumble*


Actually, 6.2 for the current SD Series 2 DirecTiVos has some quirks, but I doubt that you hear anyone complaining. And the reasons for no complaints is that 6.2 contained far too many GOOD things and most of us are very happy and really don't want any additional changes.

Although, if 6.2 has as many GOOD things for the HR10-250 users as it did for the rest of us, then it should really make the current HR10-250 users very happy.


----------



## jwhee0615 (Nov 29, 2005)

Any current info on 6.2 for Hr10-250?


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Let's move this to the correct forum.

Here's the latest-

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3888005&&#post3888005


----------



## jwhee0615 (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks but how is this not the correct forum?


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Rombaldi said:


> You should really put that statement in context...
> 
> http://directv.com/see/landing/dvr_upgrade.html
> 
> ...


But you need to remember that someone at DirecTV who gets paid almost minimum wage wrote that line. They have no idea what is happening. There is very little doubt that the Series 1 machines listed in that sentence will NEVER get 6.2, that is a technical matter, not an internal matter and no something DirecTV really has any control over.

An upgrade to the HR10-250 is somewhat of a different matter. There is a possibility the HR10-250 could get an upgrade, and there is even a possibility that it could be called 6.2, but would it have all of the other changes, well we can all hope. But based upon the upgrades in this period of uncertainty, I wouldn't hold my breath. And I would say that the odds makers in Vegas would not give you very good odds on an upgrade happening for the HR10-250.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

jwhee0615 said:


> Thanks but how is this not the correct forum?


 The HDTV Tivo forum is the appropriate forum for the HR10-250 since it is the only available HD receiver that runs Tivo software.

-Robert


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

JaserLet said:


> As a new HR10-250 owner surprised of the older software this machine runs, I've done a lot of complaining to DirecTV over the past few weeks. This past Friday I finally heard back from someone who actually knows what's going on. I have been told that the HR10-250 will indeed be getting the 6.2 update. I was not given a reason for the delay or an exact date, but the letter seemed to suggest that the 6.2 rollout would be complete by summer.
> 
> Now, if I remember correctly, Summer starts on June 21. So even if this person is correct (and I have reason to assume so) it could still be many months before we get to enjoy the benefits.
> 
> Unless there are still some huge bugs in 6.2 for HR10, I really don't understand why they can't start the rollout sooner. *bittersweet grumble*


Want to copy/scan the letter for all of us?


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

i just stumbled across this

http://www.wkblog.com/2006/01/hr10250_os_upgrade_is_coming.html

its from january but its better than nothing. sorry for my arrogance if someone posted that already


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

StEvEY5036 said:


> i just stumbled across this
> 
> http://www.wkblog.com/2006/01/hr10250_os_upgrade_is_coming.html
> 
> its from january but its better than nothing. sorry for my arrogance if someone posted that already


Do you have the letter?

If so, please post it.

Thanks.

This link is to a blog, which is not much better than hearsay!


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

i took it upon myself to email directv and this is what i got

_Thanks for writing. I apologize for any confusion regarding the 6.2 upgrade for the HR10-250 HD DVR. At this time it is planned that the HR10-250 will get the 6.2 software upgrade sometime in the future, however specific information regarding a date for the upgrade is not yet available at this time. We may have more information regarding this issue in the future.

Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to directv.com/dvr62upgrade for the latest information about the 6.2 software upgrade.

Sincerely,

Lance
DIRECTV Customer Service_

guess it is coming..


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah, sure. Don't hold your breath...


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

im going to give it time. think what you want.


----------



## RangerDoc (Jan 13, 2004)

Boy, DTV sure likes to use the word "Future."

In the future, I may want to continue my business relationship with DTV.


----------

